# Erik - Did you receive your AquaSpot World shipment?



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

They say they ship on Monday or Tuesday, so if you receive today, that's not too bad. If it's early next week, well... My ordering is hinging a little on how well yours goes, so I'd appreciate any news.

thanks,

-Russ :retard:


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, I got the email from them -last- Tuesday. I don't know if that's a shipment notice or if they are just starting to process the order. I'm guessing it's just starting to be processed. If memory serves me correctly, I placed the order on a Saturday, emailed them right back to cancel it..which they denied because they "run a tight ship." If the email I received really was a notice that the order had started to be processed, then the "tight ship" excuse for not cancelling is complete BS, IMO. The funds probably hadn't even been processed by the billing company, so I can't imagine the order had already printed and was in the process of being filled a few minutes after being placed. That is their policy though, and I guess I should have known that but it's listed under the FAQ and not the Terms and Conditions page... 

Anyways, the order will be here today as long as I'm around when UPS shows up. I hope the plants are OK.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Good luck. I'll think warm thoughts about your plants.

-Russ


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

LOL! UPS just arrived....I thought they were bringing my plants. Uh, no...what did they bring me??? ONE DREMEL POLISHING BIT!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

I ordered a bunch of these well over a month ago from toolsdirect.com and some where on backorder. I've been getting portions of the order at random times ever since. Oy. One freakin' Dremel bit.

So at this point, I'm assuming my plants -will- arrive dead. Pisses me off. What was the point in paying the extra $15 for overnight delivery? I better get a refund for this...I really don't want to get US Bank or Visa involved.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Erik,

Any news on your shipment?

-Russ


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I got a few emails from them yesterday saying the order has been shipped!?!? Now I'm really unclear about how they run things. Maybe they are resending the order, but they don't give you enough information to know whether or not the original order has been sent or if it's a resend. It's basic customer service. It's not hard.

The bottom line is that I don't have my plants and they haven't contacted me to ask about replacing the order or refunding my money. At this point, I just want my money back. Since the order took so friggin long, I already sourced the plants from other people, so I really don't need the order anymore.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Hmmm. FWIW, I placed an order with them a month ago yesterday. Nothing has arrived. I've requested a reund for the second time yesterday, which they declined to do, stating the plants had "just shipped to the U.S. again". By their own admission the first order was detained by the USDA for lack of a phytosanitary certificate. Like Erik, I've also obtained everything else in my order from other sources. Who wants to wait a month for plants?

After hearing so much good about them here, I decided to take a chance. Honestly, if the plants arrive now I'll have no room in the tank for them. It seems like the whole East Asia plant thing is still a roll of the dice.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Just got my plants. I'm guessing the USDA held the first order and this is the second try. The plants look in pretty good shape, so that's the only indication I have that this was a resend, but again, AS hasn't sent me an email or anything about it.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Erik,

Thanks for the news. Glad you finally received your plants and they're in OK shape. I just got an email from "Charley" who sell plants from Singapore on Aquabid, saying that his supplier had cancelled 2 shipments in a row and was now saying they wouldn't ship until after the 1st of the year. It seems more than one supplier is having problems getting stuff into the USA right now.

-Russ


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I got the same email from Charlie. Apparently there is a lot of problems with importing our plants.


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

Dear members of SWOAPE,

I would appreciate if you read what I just posted:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquaspot/34566-the-new-aquaspot-world-2007-a.html

The first orders that was sent out earlier this month had its phytosanitary certificate lost due to the incompetence of the carrier we used. We have since terminated their services and engaged a new one that is better at handling such perishables.

Unneccessary delays will be a thing of the past. Please understand that your order was shipped extremely near to the Christmas holidays and that the US Customs/USDA officials have really been swamped by the increase in imports.

Any responsible business will have your orders shipped earliest in January.

Thanks,
Ben


----------

